# A big fluff suprise for DarK Angels



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I noticed this bit on BolS. So perhaps the changeling was successful after all, despite being driven off by one of the watchers in the dark.











Luther has escaped his ten-thousand year confinement!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Finally! I immediately went to consult 6th edition DA codex where is exact section and only this one sentence about Luther was added.

Now I think is the right time to make fake Hunt book a reality.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Clearly they are setting the Dark Angels up for something. Could the Lion have nabbed him? Luther did babble about the Lion being near and that he would absolve him.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This is huge. Almost as big as the return of a primarch. When you throw Cypher into the mix, things are going to get very interesting for the DA.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Escaped or set free?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> Escaped or set free?


Yet to be revealed. The current fluff as it stands in _The Wrath of Magnus_ is that the Changeling had infiltrated the DA, fooling them into the attack on the SWs. When revealed, he is persued through the Rock by the DA hierarchy, along with Ragnar Blackmane, a GK captain, and an Inquisitor, IIRC. He seems to be heading deep into the most secretive parts of the Rock, able to access doors and vaults only Azreal should have been able to. He gets banished when a Watcher appears...

"...the Changling found his way barred: not by the embattled heroes, but by a diminutive figure that was hidden entirely by white robes and carried a graven crozius in both arms. The Daemon recoiled in horror, for the creature before it was anathema to its kind. The creature focussed its baleful glare, and the Changeling turned and fled."

This would not lead you to think he'd managed to set Luther free, but I think we'll see a campaign similar to Warzone: Fenris to tell us the whole story, and reveal the Lion to his brother. Also, 130 years have passed in the timeline since that, so anything is possible.

Imagine how pissed the Lion is going to be when he wakes up. Thought he should have been made Warmaster, doesn't get it. Was never a huge fan of Girlyman, and after sleeping for 10,000 years, he's probably expecting to finally be the main man. But oh no, there's Girlyman, fresh as a daisy, running the Imperium again. Frustrating to say the least.:smile2:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Imagine how pissed the Lion is going to be when he wakes up. Thought he should have been made Warmaster, doesn't get it. Was never a huge fan of Girlyman, and after sleeping for 10,000 years, he's probably expecting to finally be the main man. But oh no, there's Girlyman, fresh as a daisy, running the Imperium again. Frustrating to say the least.:smile2:


Maybe he will be warmaster, maybe girlyman will make the lion warmaster so girlyman can get a grip of running the imperium


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> Maybe he will be warmaster, maybe girlyman will make the lion warmaster so girlyman can get a grip of running the imperium


With Girlyman still his boss, though...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> With Girlyman still his boss, though...


When needs must the devil drives


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I personally think this will be huge for W40k. So far the DA's worst secret laid dormant but what will happen now? 
How will Imperium or Roboute react if Lions wakes? What actual disaster will happen that Lion will wake up? Will Rock be destroyed? How will Lion react to current state of the Imperium? And what about Luther and Cypher?
Salvation or damnation will come for Dark Angels. I just hope they will make it right and not with some cliche outcome.

And I am pledging myself here before everyone that if Lion awakes I will start DA army.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

And if the lion wakes, will he tell the lads to ditch the green armour lads, it's back to black? These are the important questions of our time!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted an interesting related tidbit over on Bols, in relation to Luther escaping and possible new factions emerging:

----------------------------------------

40K: New Factions That Should Come In 2018 - Bell of Lost Souls
There are some pretty big hints in Codex: Dark Angels that The Fallen are planning something big. Luthor has escaped from the Rock and is gather his forces to him. Moreover, the Dark Angles have apparently underestimated the strength of their wayward brothers. It is now said the Luthor has nearly a Legion worth of marines gathering. Think about that. That means something like a 100,000 or more Marines. That’s a bigger force than most of the other Traitor Legions can field. And yet so far we have only one pretty meh unit and Cypher. If these guys are going to be major players moving forward they need a better way to be represented on the table top. Giving them their own Codex could be pretty cool, since they have survived mostly intact. Give them a lot of old 30K stuff, make some old looking models for them and bam. Moreover, keep them as having both Imperium and Chaos keywords, and really use them as something new. These guys could also be easy to produce as they could use a lot of the existing CSM and Dark Angel model range.

----------------------------------------

Could it be true? a full legion of fallen angels upsetting the status quo as a new imperial/chaos faction. And what could happen if the Lion returns on top of -that- ?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought Luther was riddled with guilt at his betrayal and wanted absolution from the Lion? What if Luther is leading his wayward marines back to the lion to bend the knee to the Lion, the Lion waking to forgive his wayward sons and have an old school legion at his back......and add a bit of clout if you fancy yourself as the new warmaster!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Old Man78 said:


> I thought Luther was riddled with guilt at his betrayal and wanted absolution from the Lion? What if Luther is leading his wayward marines back to the lion to bend the knee to the Lion, the Lion waking to forgive his wayward sons and have an old school legion at his back......and add a bit of clout if you fancy yourself as the new warmaster!


Luther had frequently said that the Lion was near and would absolve him. So he could possibly be reasembling the Fallen to end the scism as penance for his sins. On the other hand.... More sinister things may be afoot.

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/342140-where’s-luthor/?p=4963592
-snip- I want to know more about this Fallen Daemon Prince, Marbas. Seems like he is a major player in this little saga, being the one who frees Luther. Where did he come from and who was he before, those are questions I want answered.

Is this guy referenced in the Dark Angels codex? Could he be Zahariel, as he seemed well on the way to become majorly chaotic, and might stand for the side wanting to pull Luther to damnation before he can repent before the Lion.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

No way! I've been waiting for this for too long!


----------

